# Veloce, soon be here



## 4085




----------



## DavecUK

They had better not let anyone pull the lever when it's on that stand!


----------



## Orangertange

So lost the pid and added toggles, so same as l1 only cheaper?


----------



## Orangertange

Oh and plus insulated boiler wire drip tray and cup warmer (all the extras people wanted on the L1)


----------



## 4515

It'll be good to see this alongside the L1 and get some side by side tastings done. I'd imagine that the output will be similar, having the same group so would expect the biggest differences to be in aesthetics - could be completely wrong here though


----------



## coffeechap

Will have it pretty soon for evaluation


----------



## 4515

coffeechap said:


> Will have it pretty soon for evaluation


.... and photos of the lovely couple ?


----------



## 4085

I cannot evaluate alongside an L1 now, as I do not have one so expect my thoughts to be very biased!


----------



## coffeechap

Of course will do photos of hoth together


----------



## Thecatlinux

What's the retail on one of these bad boys going to be ?


----------



## 4085

To be confirmed as it depends on the exchange rate


----------



## 2971

Does it have a pump for any reason? (Forgive my complete ignorance). What sort of depth is it?


----------



## 4085

It is the same measurements as the quickmill Verona that you will find on the bella barista web site. The tanked versions do have a pump but it's only job is to pump water from the tank into the boiler and plays no part at all in pulling the shot


----------



## Homie80

Is the gasket visible on the front like the L1?


----------



## coffeechap

which gasket?


----------



## Homie80

at the front where the grouphead connects to the body.


----------



## coffeechap

will be able to tell you more once it arrives, I will be doing an in-depth review of this now that it has been modified from the prototype.


----------



## Homie80

Great, thanks CC.


----------



## NickR

I have to say, I'm not atall impressed. It looks home made. Take 1 Andredja. Remove the E61 replace with a lever. Jobs a good en. Thin wobbly looking case, loads of ugly wiring. To quote one of Reiss's phrases "consumer grade" really not in the same league as an L1.


----------



## 4085

Nick, I wish I had your eyes then. You do not own an L1 by any chance do you. I do not suppose you have had anything to do with its design either, or seen or touched one. Still never mind hey, you do not have to have one.

It is not based on an Andrea either, but the Achille, then components made smaller to go into a Verona case. Oh, in case you have not seen what Reiss hought of the Achille, here are his thoughts

http://londiniumespresso.com/blog/what-is-the-closest-espresso-machine-on-the-market-to-londinium-i


----------



## 4085

For those who may be remotely interested, I can confirm that they were dispatched yesterday, so hhopefully will be with BB for a bit of QC before next weekend. Then the bun fight will begin!


----------



## Orangertange

Looks nice,

interested what it comes in at,

all those extras have been asked for on the l1 but Reiss said it would push the price up to far,

have thought about insulating the boiler myself, but wonder if it saves that much electric, to be worth it

is there going to be a option of what side the steam wands on?

as it stands would have to re arrange my kitchen.... Again


----------



## 4085

This machine, is very much under development. BB have an exclusive on it for 6 months. Quickmill will then decide whether they want to come on board at that point and market it worldwide. I doubt there will be many changes initially. I believe the steam arm is very easy to switch over but perhaps Cc can confirm that.

I personally believe that BB will do well out of this machine. I am led to believe, that even with the extras asked for, the price is going to be at the original estimate, but I guess we will know next week!


----------



## DavecUK

Orangertange said:


> Looks nice,
> 
> interested what it comes in at,
> 
> all those extras have been asked for on the l1 but Reiss said it would push the price up to far,
> 
> have thought about insulating the boiler myself, but wonder if it saves that much electric, to be worth it


Insulating the boiler isn't really to save electric, it's to make the machine last longer without needing parts/repairs. Thet's the reason 7 or 8 years ago, I insisted on the Duetto boilers being insulated, it was not common practice in the industry to insulate them. A few manufacturers did, thats all.


----------



## Orangertange

Arh ok, that makes sense, maybe I will give it a go on the l1, looks pretty strait forward, plus would be nice to have a slightly cooler kitchen at the moment


----------



## Viernes

Double spring or single?


----------



## iroko

I'm sure It's a single spring.


----------



## 4085

Single spring. They can put a double in but the pressure was too great and destroyed the flavour of single origin. I believe there are only 2 left of the first tranche


----------



## Delfi

This is a pretty YTS type question... But how do you get the water into the boiler, and also how can you drain it? I was looking at the picture of the machines guts and I can't quite get it. Is it the two clear plastic tubes out of the bottom left?


----------



## Charliej

Delfi said:


> This is a pretty YTS type question... But how do you get the water into the boiler, and also how can you drain it? I was looking at the picture of the machines guts and I can't quite get it. Is it the two clear plastic tubes out of the bottom left?


A pump takes water from the tank ,which isn't pictured, to the boiler.


----------



## coffeechap

water goes in to the boiler from the tank via a vibratory pump, which is only used to fill the boiler up, I think that it will be fairly simple to line feed the boiler and negate the need of the pump, but will check this out when I strip it apart. I asked for a drain on the boiler so I hope that has been done to make draining it and descaling a lot easier.


----------



## Delfi

Ah...so tank missing from the pics - presumably a removable thing a bit like on a gaggia classic. (A much easier process to empty rather than the inverting I have to do on my pavoni). Thanks.


----------



## coffeechap

water tank is completely removable making it very easy to refill and refit , especially useful for me as i take wtaer straight off a brita aquaquell filter straight into tank, then refit tank.


----------

